# Rahmenbruch beim RM7



## Shaitan (23. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wer kann mir bei folgendem thema weiterhelfen? ich besitze einen rm 7 rahmen der an der dämperstrebe auch dogbone geannt richtung hinterbau, an der lagerstelle gerissen ist. wie ich erfahren habe soll das bei mehreren rahmen dieser baureihe ein problem sein weswegen man beim rmx auch auf eine andere dämpferaufnahme ausgewichen ist.
nun suche ich nach erfahrungen mit dem gleichen problem bzw.nach links in foren zu diesem thema und was ihr diesbezüglich unternommen habt.

gruß
shaitan


----------



## derschotte (23. November 2006)

bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaitan (25. November 2006)

Hallo anbei die bilder. beide seiten sind voll durchgerissen. einfach anklicken zum vergrößern.


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (25. November 2006)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem an meinem aktuellen RM7 WS auch wieder. Ich hatte das seinerzeit am RM6 auch schon und reparierte es, indem ich aussen einen Alu-Ring aufschweissen liess. Längere Dämpferschrauben rein und die Sache hielt. Ich glaube die der Riss entsteht wenn die Dämpferbuchsen allzu schwergängig sind und der Dämpfer so an der Drehbewegung gehindert wird. Ich habe noch ein RM7 FR aus 2002, dort wurden vor Jahren die Dämpferbuchsen mal etwas abgeschliffen und der Rahmen blieb bis heute rissfrei.


----------



## Shaitan (25. November 2006)

ich denke flickarbeiten sollten nicht in angriff genommen werden bei so einem rahmen sollte alles halten!!!!!!!! sorry kleiner wutausbruch naja bei einem rahmenwert für den man nen gebrauchtwagen bekommt der fährt.
ich denke das es ein konstruktionsfehler von RM ist.


----------



## ThreeRock (25. November 2006)

Shaitan schrieb:


> ich denke flickarbeiten sollten nicht in angriff genommen werden bei so einem rahmen sollte alles halten!!!!!!!! sorry kleiner wutausbruch naja bei einem rahmenwert für den man nen gebrauchtwagen bekommt der fährt.
> ich denke das es ein konstruktionsfehler von RM ist.


Jo, denke ich auch und hoffe das du dein problem bald in den griff gekommst, das wir wieder richtig rocken gehen können 
der laden müsste das problem ersetzen!
wo hast de es den her?


----------



## Shaitan (3. Dezember 2006)

hallo three,

den händler möchte ich an dieser stelle noch nicht nennen naja, aber ich denke das ein rahmen vom wert eines gebrauchtwagens wenigstens normale belastungen stand halten sollte, da ich sicherlich nicht zu den leuten gehöre die sinnlos metertief droppen oder hart crashen.

gruß ikke wa


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2006)

Ich verstehe dass Du etwas aufgeregt bist, dennoch solltest Du wissen dass der Rahmen bei weitem keinen Zeitwert mehr hat der einem "Gebrauchtwagen" entspricht. Was dieser Vergleich soll ist mir ohnehin nich klar...aber das mal aussen vor.
Dass die Rahmen an dieser Stelle die sich NICHT Dogbone nennt, immer wieder riss ist ausser Frage und bekannt. Schau dir darum mal das RMX an und wie das dort gelÃ¶Ãt ist.
Vll war das tatsÃ¤chlich ein Konstruktionsfehler - aber glaubst Du im ernst dass wenn Du Dir einen 100.000â¬ BMW kaufst der nach 3 Jahren einen Fehler zeigt dass sich die Werkstatt dafÃ¼r noch ernthaft interessiert? VerÃ¤nderungen und Verbesserungen sind normal, das ist der Lauf der Dinge. Ohne VerÃ¤nderung kein Fortschritt - daher ja auch das RMX und das neue Switch die diese Probleme nicht mehr haben.
BA hat seiner Zeit die Rahmen auf Garantie getauscht, aber ich denke dass Du verstehen wirst dass ein Rahmen der mindestens von 2003 ist darunter nun nicht mehr fÃ¤llt. Seit 2004 wird ja das RMX gebaut.
DarÃ¼berhinaus ist dieser "Das Rad war soooo teuer und nach 'nur' drei jahren ist es kaputt" vÃ¶lliger Quatsch.
Klar ist es Ã¤rgerlich, aber denke mal was der Rahmen schon alles ausgehalten hat...und das hÃ¤tte ein Billigrahmen sicher nicht. Kaputt gehen (kann) alles...
Dein HÃ¤ndler verhÃ¤lt sich sicher nicht falsch wenn er da kaum mehr was machen kann da er ja auch auf BA angewiesen ist. Letztlich kannst Du als Erstbesitzer (und das bist u doch, oder? - sonst ist die Sache eh vom Tisch) dich bestenfalls mal an BA wenden mit der Bitte um Kulanz (schlechte Aussicht). 
Die neuen RMX und Switch haben Ã¼brigens 3 Jahre Garantie.
Und wenn Du jetzt vÃ¶llig verÃ¤rgert bist, Rocky hasst und BA auch, dann kauf Dir was anderes...und schau mal wies in 3 Jahren aussieht...


----------



## Shaitan (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo insame,

gekauft wurde der rahmen ende 2003 und aufgebau anfang 2004, was bedeutet das der rahmen 2jahre gefahren wurde. naja von rückrufaktionen hast du wohl noch nie etwas gehört? der vergleich mit einem auto ist also deiner meinung nach nicht zulässig? naja dann möchte ich dir mal auf die sprünge helfen, falls in ein kfz ein konstruktionsfehler vorhanden ist der die sicherheit eines der insassen in frage stellt so holen hersteller wie zum bsp. BMW ihre fahrzeuge zurück und beheben diesen. wenn dieser fehler seit dem rm6, wie oben bereits erwähnt, vorhanden war, so stellt sich mir die frage wieso wurde dieser fehler nicht schon viel früher behoben wurde? ist vielleicht ein kleines armutszeugnis? naja nun nochwas um die ein wenig weiter zu helfen hätte ich mich aufgrund dieses fehler verletzt könnte ich noch heute nach dem produkthaftungsgesetz regress fordern.

das rad wurde nie im extremeinsatz betrieben, meist sogar eher im cc-bereich (ca. ein jahr).
enttäuscht bin ich natürlich aber solche komentare wie die deinen helfen mir da auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## saturno (9. Dezember 2006)

Shaitan schrieb:


> Hallo insame,
> 
> gekauft wurde der rahmen ende 2003 und aufgebau anfang 2004, was bedeutet das der rahmen 2jahre gefahren wurde. naja von rückrufaktionen hast du wohl noch nie etwas gehört? der vergleich mit einem auto ist also deiner meinung nach nicht zulässig? naja dann möchte ich dir mal auf die sprünge helfen, falls in ein kfz ein konstruktionsfehler vorhanden ist der die sicherheit eines der insassen in frage stellt so holen hersteller wie zum bsp. BMW ihre fahrzeuge zurück und beheben diesen. wenn dieser fehler seit dem rm6, wie oben bereits erwähnt, vorhanden war, so stellt sich mir die frage wieso wurde dieser fehler nicht schon viel früher behoben wurde? ist vielleicht ein kleines armutszeugnis? naja nun nochwas um die ein wenig weiter zu helfen hätte ich mich aufgrund dieses fehler verletzt könnte ich noch heute nach dem produkthaftungsgesetz regress fordern.
> 
> ...




bevors hier mal wieder ausartet, schreib doch mal ne mail an rocky direkt. vielleicht sind die kulant und helfen dir weiter.


----------



## derschotte (9. Dezember 2006)

unabhängig wie jetzt im einzelnen die rechtlichen gegebenheiten sind, kann ich die aussage von insane teilen. 



Shaitan schrieb:


> das rad wurde nie im extremeinsatz betrieben, meist sogar eher im cc-bereich (ca. ein jahr).


im übrigen fällt es mir schwer zu glauben, das dieses bei einem korrekten zusammenbau der fall gewesen sein soll. ich fahr mein rm7 bereits seit 02, wieg  90kg und bin damit im bikepark unterwegs wie auch bei fr-races. ebenso bin ich anfangs mit dem rahmen solche materialmordenden drops gesprungen und hatte seit je her nie probleme. deswegen von mir auch anfangs die skeptische frage nach bildern. gehört hat man viel, gesehen nur leider nie was.

aber vll hast du ein ein sogenanntes montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaitan (10. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

also willst du dem händler unsachgemäßen zusammenbau vorwerfen, ist ja dann doppelt ärgerlich? inspektionen wurden auch regelmäßig durchgeführt, vom fachhändler.

ach so und bevor ich es vergesse, bei mir war der dämpfer schon im rahmen verbaut als er angekommen ist, hmmm nun weis ich aber auch nicht mehr vielleicht wurde da ja doch etwas geschlampt.

ich kann dir nur den tipp geben bau den dämpfer mal aus und schau dir mal die flanken der bohrung an, normalerweise ist zuerst an der zugseite ein einriss erkennbar den du vielleicht noch nicht gesehen hast.

gruß
ikke


----------



## derschotte (10. Dezember 2006)

möchte das nicht unterstellen aber zumindest mal anregen.  hab schon erfahrungen gesammelt mit sogenannten fachhändlern, so das ich jetzt nur noch selber schraub und mich drauf verlassen kann 

hab meinen rahmen aktuell wieder auseinander genommen und kann keinerlei rissspuren feststellen.


----------

